# Jersey marbling



## tonyb (Jul 4, 2011)

I read a study that showed Jersey beef having a higher marbling score than the popular beef breeds. It was in the mid 600's. Shorthorn was in the mid 500's, and Angus was in the low 500's. Hereford was in the 400's.

I found that interesting, and I'm just curious. Does that jive with anyone's real life experience here on the forum?


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

I have had Jersey Angus and Hereford raised here on my farm put in with my bulls when I feed them the same kind of feed....with scores like that all I can say is the Hereford and angus I could not say I saw a difference and the jersey was less marbling than both of them...
....but Unless they are taking 3 prime animals and putting in a pen feeding the same amount and the same kind of feed starting at the same size and age..and slaughter on the same day .I would think all those could make the study off


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

This is kind of like comparing apples to oranges. Dairy and Beef cattle gain completely different.
Yes dairy cattle, in general, will put more fat within the muscle strands, but will lack in the composite scoring of the meat. They weren't bred for the same reason. They're muscles are made different. That fat was made to be easier to access to put into milk. Its the same reason that dairy calves are often used for veal.
Did the study also include feed conversion rates per pound of gain? How many animals was the study based on? Were the calves raised comparativly from weaning?
Its kind of like comparing a marathoner and a body builder. Of course they are going to be different.
Figures can be put together to show what ever you want.
You may find that a cross bred animal will grade higher than any of the pure breds. And will likely do it with less input cost.


----------



## FEF (Jan 30, 2007)

tonyb said:


> I read a study that showed Jersey beef having a higher marbling score than the popular beef breeds. It was in the mid 600's. Shorthorn was in the mid 500's, and Angus was in the low 500's. Hereford was in the 400's.
> 
> I found that interesting, and I'm just curious. Does that jive with anyone's real life experience here on the forum?



Yes, Jersey's tend to marble well. But their rate of gain is terrible. And they generally lack the muscling to qualify for branded beef programs. They're bred to be dairy cattle, not beef.


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

From what I have heard they are slow to grow but they are hard to beat taste wise. Can't tell you for sure but "Norm" goes May 8th, I will let you know then he is a 7/8 jersey and he is almost 3yrs old but a GOOD size. He should have gone in the fall but he is dad's pet so it was hard to get him to call!


----------

